# Pickles ...



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Ran into this older lady, now almost 10 years older. Time flies. Seems like just a couple years ago - not 9.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=752&start=0&hilit=pickle

Many things have changed, other things not so much.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I remember this topic well and was thinking of pickles when I was up that way this fall. No kidding. Have a good season. :beer:


----------

